# .22 LR for Hogs



## EDH (Feb 8, 2020)

Does anybody hunt hogs with a .22lr?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2020)

I have successfully...you can do it! I prefer a heart/lung shot and a .22 will surely be able to penetrate enough to kill one!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 9, 2020)

Call me a bad shot, say what you will, but I lost 3 hogs squirrel hunting with a .22 long rifle.  Maybe it killed them, maybe not, I never found them.  I don't like losing game animals.  It gives me a sinking feeling. I can consistently hit a squirrel in the head, but when I shot at hog's ear canal in field conditions, I got poor results. It's not for me.


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 9, 2020)

I've killed over two dozen with .22 subsonic. All head shots while caught in a corral trap. Almost all dropped with the first shot but a few required a second shot. I would not use a .22 to hunt them outside a trap. Shot placement is critical with a .22.


----------



## bany (Feb 9, 2020)

Mag for me. AND only between the eye and ear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2020)

You ain`t gonna hurt a hog of any size by shooting it in the shoulder or behind the shoulder with a 22 LR. It`ll flatten on the shield and get no penetration.


----------



## jgunnsmith (Feb 9, 2020)

Shot a big boar twice in the head with a .22 and he just shook his head and looked at me. .223 put him down.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 9, 2020)

I would only use a .22LR IF they are in a trap. We use solid/round point bullets to Euthanize them in the traps.  I’ve shot a big boar in the Side of the head at 10ft with a 22LR & I promise you..the only thing that saved my behind was the fact that I built a strong Corral trap ?


----------

